# Small Kingsnakes



## Devilpacker (Aug 10, 2005)

I am interested in getting a king snake but i don't want one of the spieces that gets really big, what's the smallest type of kingsnake availble?


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm not sure if they're the very smallest, but your best bet would probably be either the scarlet king (Lampropeltis triangulum elapsoides) or the Sonoran king (Lampropeltis pyromelana pyromelana). Most kings are not noted for their best attitudes, but are tame when handled well from a young age. A corn snake would be a great choice for good handling...

Dave


----------



## Devilpacker (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for the help


----------



## ellroy (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm particularly fond of Speckled Kingsnakes....feisty but not too big and nice to look at.


----------

